# Worst season opener D:



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

wait so by double compound fracture you mean both your radius & ulna were popping out of your skin?

damn, you should have just ran into that skier


----------



## picturethis (Dec 7, 2009)

No, I mean both bones cracked twice. I was lucky enough not to have protrusion. However, it was angulated 90 degrees on the slope and I bent it back and when patrol got there they were like "Are you sure you broke it?". So, I let go of it and let it fall to about 70 degrees. The look on their faces was priceless. I was like "Yeah it might just be a flesh wound and everyone started laughing


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Ah damn sorry to hear dude.. get well soon


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Major bummer dude! Here's to a quick recovery and some springtime corn shredding for ya!


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

picturethis said:


> No, I mean both bones cracked twice. I was lucky enough not to have protrusion. However, it was angulated 90 degrees on the slope and I bent it back and when patrol got there they were like "Are you sure you broke it?". So, I let go of it and let it fall to about 70 degrees. The look on their faces was priceless. I was like "Yeah it might just be a flesh wound and everyone started laughing


haha wow, that's cool you were able to joke about it

a friend of mine had a similar fracture and he just passed out by the sight of his arm doing that


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Yesterday they had $10 lift tickets for a benefit and everyone and their grandmother was out there trying to kill me.

Glad I didn't share a similar fate, I must have got cut off and nearly run into like 10 times.

Get sum muscle on those bones! It will help reduce injuries, other then that hope for a quick recovery :thumbsup:


----------



## AustinWilliams (Feb 3, 2010)

Brutal dude. I know what it feels like to break an arm snowboarding. I did it coming off the backside of a 360 last season. I landed wrong, came down on my left arm and snap! I had to have pins and plates put in and now have two sick ass scars. It's still a little tender, and I sure do notice it every time I go to stop myself from falling. Here's to a quick recovery and sorry to hear about your season.


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

oh man, that sucks so bad!!! glad you have some humor about it. my daughter broke her radius and ulna in april climbing out of her crib and she passed out.. i can't imagine breaking it twice!!! good thing the season is still early! here's to getting back out there before all the snow melts!


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Major bummer, positive vibes for a quick recovery.


----------



## picturethis (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone. This is the second time I have broken this arm so I have no idea what the surgeon is going to do. Right now it is insanely swollen and I have lost feeling in my hand. My pinky and ring finger may never have feeling because they think I destroyed nerves. However, I will update later because this vicodin is killing my typing. I will let everyone know what the surgeon says tomorrow and will post the x-rays.


----------



## WolfSnow (Oct 26, 2008)

Thats a bummer. 
I broke my arm at the beginning of the season last year but, it wasn't nearly as bad because I was riding again mid-late January. 
Hope it heals up well.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear about this. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

I lol's so hard reading that end part. Sending ++++ vibes my snowboarding brother.


picturethis said:


> No, I mean both bones cracked twice. I was lucky enough not to have protrusion. However, it was angulated 90 degrees on the slope and I bent it back and when patrol got there they were like "Are you sure you broke it?". So, I let go of it and let it fall to about 70 degrees. The look on their faces was priceless. I was like "Yeah it might just be a flesh wound and everyone started laughing


----------



## tAo77 (Oct 14, 2010)

Sorry to hear bud. Everything will be good in the long run tho. Last year my son broke the radius and ulna in BOTH arms at the same time..non-snowboard related. (trampoline) Anyway, he did get 2 plates and 12 screws in both arms but he is boarding again as we speak. Hang in there.


----------



## bamorgan7 (Jan 10, 2010)

^ dang I dont know why but i just throw up in my mouth. get well soon man.


----------



## AustinWilliams (Feb 3, 2010)

Holy SHIT!


----------



## picturethis (Dec 7, 2009)

Here is the final X-ray!


----------



## picturethis (Dec 7, 2009)

And the shorter incision. The one on the other side is 7", about 1" longer than this one.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Its a bummer to hear that. I hope you didn't have a season pass. Have a speedy recovery and hopefully you will be able to get back on the slopes in the spring before the season is over. Get well soon!


----------



## picturethis (Dec 7, 2009)

Yeah, I have a season pass but the doctor said I might be able to ride starting January 10. That is if everything goes perfect though.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh man, I am soo sorry to hear this. 
Broke my neck dec. 4th after landing wrong on some ice so I totally know what you're going through to have to sit this season out. 
Fingers crossed that you can get in some kick ass blue bird days come spring. :thumbsup: 
Force your parents to invest in a DVR and keep fuel tv on constant record mode. That's what I've resorted to. :laugh:
and keep your chin up


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

sorry to hear about your fall little dude. hope you get well soon and this sort of thing doesn't happen to you ever again.


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

You seem like a tough kid bro. Good luck and hope to see you get back on your board soon.


----------



## Koofy Smacker (Dec 17, 2010)

picturethis said:


> So, when hitting some features in the terrain park I started to ride away to the lift so that I could ride it again. However my plans were quickly changed when a skier cut me off and I carved out of his way but slipped on ice. When I slipped I spun around backwards and got thrown over a three foot drop onto my back. I managed to double compound fracture my left forearm in both my radius and ulna, mess up one of my ribs, and cause swelling and bruising in my stomach. I spent about six hours in the ER last night and am expecting surgery on my arm on Monday. They were able to reduce it but since it is such a risky break it needs plates and pins. I think its safe to say "season over".


WOW. Sorry to hear man. I fractured my Ulna and Radius on Monday. Got it casted yesterday and I will be back on the mountain next week, hopefully. Really sorry to hear man. MY wrist hurt like a BITCH, when I broke it. I couldn't imagine how you felt.


----------

